
Show HN: App that asks you to type a valuable reason before phone unlock - yarsanich
Try to be more mindful with your devices :)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;acture.app&#x2F;<p>Android: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.actureunlock<p>iOS: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;acture&#x2F;id1507694725?ls=1
======
yarsanich
Clickable links. [0] [https://acture.app/](https://acture.app/) [0]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.actureunlo...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.actureunlock)
[0]
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/acture/id1507694725?ls=1](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/acture/id1507694725?ls=1)

